# xbox 360 call of duty 4



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

So this is now my second day with my new xbox 360. Not had a console for about 4 years but after playing a few games on my friends i caved and bought a 360 with wireless adapter and cod4 and fifa08 and forza 2

Only played cod4 so far though.. and loving it. Im a bit rubbish though and some games i only make 1 or 2 kills 

Its funny though.. ive already started to straife round corners in real life :lol: 

anyone else a player??

should set up a DW game one night!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i'd deffo be up fot that. where you upto in the game?


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I play COD4 online, best online game I've played. Done prestige about 4-5 times now. Will be up for a forum game...... JACK A NORY69 is my gamer tag


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

panama said:


> i'd deffo be up fot that. where you upto in the game?


Well my second hand version of the game has an error in the single player and wont go passed the first level (says need to clean the disc but its scratched).. so the seller is sending a replacement

Have played online loads though and am up to a level 14 i think



Jack said:


> I play COD4 online, best online game I've played. Done prestige about 4-5 times now. Will be up for a forum game...... JACK A NORY69 is my gamer tag


whooah.. you will kick my bum then.. so maybe i wont play with you just yet


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Nathan, whats your gamer tag?


----------



## Stampy (Mar 1, 2006)

Level 55, don't want to to go prestige and lose my .50 cal sniper rifle!! 

GT is Stampos


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Affection to Detail said:


> Nathan, whats your gamer tag?


not gonna give it out just yet... not till i get better


----------



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

COD4 is awesome online, sooo adictive. Im at level 36 on prestige.

[DA] CHAV1T


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Stampy said:


> Level 55, don't want to to go prestige and lose my .50 cal sniper rifle!!
> 
> GT is Stampos


Dirty sniping bar£&^$...... :doublesho

You should use a G3 with a red dot sight, i can snipe better with one of these than with a proper sniper rifle.

GT is Stupidmonkfish , if anyone wants a lesson in COD4 , add me


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Im up for it too, GT is Scudy23.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

stupidmonkfish said:


> Dirty sniping bar£&^$...... :doublesho
> 
> You should use a G3 with a red dot sight, i can snipe better with one of these than with a proper sniper rifle.
> 
> GT is Stupidmonkfish , if anyone wants a lesson in COD4 , add me


Agreed lol, acog sight is useless imo!


----------



## daveb (Aug 9, 2006)

d7895510 is my tag im on my first prestige about level 14, its so frustrating giveing up my good weapons to go back to crappy M16 M203
Dave
(any ideas on a DW Clan?)


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

daveb said:


> d7895510 is my tag im on my first prestige about level 14, its so frustrating giveing up my good weapons to go back to crappy M16 M203
> Dave
> (any ideas on a DW Clan?)


I'm now on my 3rd or 4th round of prestige, level 32 now again.

i find that going back to the basic weapons has made me a more deadly killing machine, having to use the basic M16 without a red dot sight improves your accuracy when you get it back.

What i really mis are the claymors, them things are great.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

yer im gona have a blast latter 

tag :

o JAMES B o

Add me and il take your head off


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Nathan, the thing with COD4 is that the more you play and the higher up the rankings you get, the better weapons & attachments are unlocked and available, hence making progression easier. To increase your points level quicker, play Headquarters and you'll generally find that you achieve 4 or 5 times the number of points that you would get in Team Deathmatch or Free-for-all.
It's the best online game yet for the 360 without a doubt


----------



## dodgy bob (Aug 4, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> Nathan, the thing with COD4 is that the more you play and the higher up the rankings you get, the better weapons & attachments are unlocked and available, hence making progression easier. To increase your points level quicker, play Headquarters and you'll generally find that you achieve 4 or 5 times the number of points that you would get in Team Deathmatch or Free-for-all.
> It's the best online game yet for the 360 without a doubt


i'd rate it as the best online game ever:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

no way!

GRAW2 is far better strategic online game!

love COD4 but find it too fast and gung-ho..... GRAW2 is far better online!


----------



## Stampy (Mar 1, 2006)

stupidmonkfish said:


> Dirty sniping bar£&^$...... :doublesho
> 
> You should use a G3 with a red dot sight, i can snipe better with one of these than with a proper sniper rifle.
> 
> GT is Stupidmonkfish , if anyone wants a lesson in COD4 , add me


:lol:

Sniping is awesome on this game, I particularly enjoy the blood stains left on the wall after a headshot 

Although alot of people complain about the rifles accuracy/hit detection for some reason? Apparently in April there is a patch to cure this and to stop the assault rifles being "up there" with the sniper rifles.

Still, all else fails I just pull out the desert eagle!


----------



## Stampy (Mar 1, 2006)

big pimp said:


> no way!
> 
> GRAW2 is far better strategic online game!
> 
> love COD4 but find it too fast and gung-ho..... GRAW2 is far better online!


GRAW is pony online, especially when the host can kick you out of a ranked match for being a low rank player.

Auto aim on there aswell, I could no scope with a Barrett M107 - no realism IMO


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Deanoecosse said:


> Nathan, the thing with COD4 is that the more you play and the higher up the rankings you get, the better weapons & attachments are unlocked and available, hence making progression easier. To increase your points level quicker, play Headquarters and you'll generally find that you achieve 4 or 5 times the number of points that you would get in Team Deathmatch or Free-for-all.
> It's the best online game yet for the 360 without a doubt


thanks... regardless of the points though.. i still cant aim straight for toffee.. and i cant see the enemys very quickly..

my bloddy sister came over and she was like.. there he is.. there he is... and im.. where where...

RUBBISH

i'll get there.


----------



## Stampy (Mar 1, 2006)

Nathan, add me and I'll show you the ropes. Normally clan up with a few friends with a good bit of banter and find it really helps your gameplay watching others and how they move on the map


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Jack said:


> I play COD4 online, best online game I've played. Done prestige about 4-5 times now. Will be up for a forum game...... JACK A NORY69 is my gamer tag


hmmm I think I may have had a game with you....

Im RadioActiv

Johnny


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

ok i'll be back online in about an hour or so.


----------

